# Bacon getting cured.



## murraysmokin (Apr 3, 2017)

Split 3 bellies 30lb's into appprox 2.5 lb pieces.













20170403_145148.jpg



__ murraysmokin
__ Apr 3, 2017






Mixed the rub for 5 lbs per 2 pieces pretty simple 1 tsp cure, 1/2 cup kosher salt, 1/2 cup brown sugar, & 1tbs pepper. 

Laid out a piece of plastic wrap & coated with honey.













20170403_151303.jpg



__ murraysmokin
__ Apr 3, 2017



















20170403_151355.jpg



__ murraysmokin
__ Apr 3, 2017






Spread approx 1/3 of the rub over the honey the add one slab of belly, coat with honey & spread another 1/3 of rub.













20170403_151420.jpg



__ murraysmokin
__ Apr 3, 2017


















20170403_151505.jpg



__ murraysmokin
__ Apr 3, 2017






Repeat with another 2.5 lb piece.













20170403_151508.jpg



__ murraysmokin
__ Apr 3, 2017






Repeat for the remaining pieces then seal them all off & into the fridge for 10 to 14 days...will update in a couple of weeks.

This is my go to bacon.


----------



## SmokinAl (Apr 4, 2017)

Good start!

I'm in for the ride!

Al


----------



## murraysmokin (Apr 4, 2017)

SmokinAl said:


> Good start!
> 
> I'm in for the ride!
> 
> Al



It takes a while but so worth the wait.


----------



## crankybuzzard (Apr 4, 2017)

murraysmokin said:


> It takes a while but so worth the wait.



Amen to that!

Looking forward to the end results!


----------



## mgriebel (Apr 4, 2017)

Nice! That looks so good I'm gonna to try this on my next batch. When you say "seal them all off & into the fridge for 10 to 14 days" do you vacuum seal or just baggie them up?

-mark-


----------



## murraysmokin (Apr 4, 2017)

mgriebel said:


> Nice! That looks so good I'm gonna to try this on my next batch. When you say "seal them all off & into the fridge for 10 to 14 days" do you vacuum seal or just baggie them up?
> -mark-



I have done both these are just in ziplock bags I will turn them every 3 days & rotate them as they are all in the bottom drawer of the fridge.


----------



## brent b (Apr 4, 2017)

Can't wait looks great so far


----------



## myownidaho (Apr 4, 2017)

Looks great! I'm in for the final product.


----------



## murraysmokin (Apr 19, 2017)

Pelicula forming













20170419_062541.jpg



__ murraysmokin
__ Apr 19, 2017






On the smoke













20170419_153324.jpg



__ murraysmokin
__ Apr 19, 2017


















20170419_153340.jpg



__ murraysmokin
__ Apr 19, 2017


----------



## brent b (Apr 19, 2017)

Man that smoke looks perfect.


----------



## murraysmokin (Apr 19, 2017)

brent b said:


> Man that smoke looks perfect.



Thanks the good old Amazen smoker.


----------



## murraysmokin (Apr 21, 2017)

Hand sliced a few pieces for the kids breakfast













20170421_061535.jpg



__ murraysmokin
__ Apr 21, 2017






Good color from the smoke













20170421_061553.jpg



__ murraysmokin
__ Apr 21, 2017






Money shot so damn good













20170421_065411.jpg



__ murraysmokin
__ Apr 21, 2017


















20170421_065417.jpg



__ murraysmokin
__ Apr 21, 2017


----------

